

Django-compat - philippeowagner

https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;arteria&#x2F;django-compat is the initial version of a for- and backwards compatibility layer for Django 1.4.+ to 1.7.+ .
Consider django-compat as an experiment based on the discussion on [this reddit thread](http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.reddit.com&#x2F;r&#x2F;django&#x2F;comments&#x2F;2jrr4l&#x2F;whats_the_best_practice_to_provide&#x2F;). Let&#x27;s see where it goes.
Feedback and contribution are greatly appreciated!
======
mjhea0
clickable - [https://github.com/arteria/django-
compat](https://github.com/arteria/django-compat)

~~~
philippeowagner
thanks.

